# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Rugrevalidatie ervaringen gevraagd

## beining

na 16 jaar rugklachten heeft de H.A.mij doorverwezen naar rugrevalidatie met opname.wie heeft dit ook gehad?ook zonder opname?hoe ziet zo een dag eruit?heb je erna veel meer pijn?grt.sabine.

----------


## gossie

> na 16 jaar rugklachten heeft de H.A.mij doorverwezen naar rugrevalidatie met opname.wie heeft dit ook gehad?ook zonder opname?hoe ziet zo een dag eruit?heb je erna veel meer pijn?grt.sabine.


Beste Beining ik wens je veel succes toe met de behandeling.
Ik ben in dit geen ervaringsdeskundige.

----------


## ppolleke

Ik heb zelf een kleine 10 jaar geleden post-operatief Rug-revalidatie gedaan. Voor mensen die echt 'niks' van hun eigen bio mechanica/propioceptie kan dit een opsteker zijn maarrrr let op! Als het om oefeningen gaat ben ik van sommige roterende bewegingen een absolute tegenstander. Tijdens de drie-maanden durende oefeningen, psychologische opvolging in groep, etc..) wordt er bijna bij iedereen een verbeterde toestand van de bewegingen DB-systeem gemeten maar dat is bedrieglijk op langere termijn. Velen forceren zich al tijdens die eerste maanden en 1 à 3 jaar later komen de gevolgen ervan naar boven. Stel je kritisch maar vragend op...zou ik zeggen...vragen waarom zus en zo...het beste ermee...

----------


## dotito

Ook ik doe al enige jaren rugrevalidatie in begin zag ik er vreselijk tegenop omdat het vrij zwaar was. Nu enkele jaren verder is het een gewoonte voor mij geworden. Ik bezie nu als een sport (krachttraining) want dat is het ook. Ik doe het 2 keer per week, maar als het echt niet gaat zeker 1 keer. Ik vind persoonlijk wel dat het resultaat geeft en dat het de pijn verminderd. Heb er destijds is een tijdje mee gestopt en de hevige pijn kwam terug. Dus ik heb geen keuze ik moet het verderzetten.

Wat het inhoud zo'n volledige rugrevalidatie....... Je moet in begin op gesprek komen bij een psycholoog waar je dan een hele lijst moet bij invullen, dan in begin een gesprek en op einde. Dan krijg je ook nog een paar uur les van een ergotherapeut die dan til en heftechnieken geeft. En verder worden er dan ook nog metingen gedaan hoe je evolueert. 

Weet nu niet dat je in België of in Nederland woont want is overal anders natuurlijk, maar in België word het mits doorverwijzing gedeeltelijk terugbetaald. Moet wel zeggen dat het niet echt goedkoop is. En de rugschool zelf word maar één keer vergoed. Maar ik vind het wel de moeite waard, want alle dagen leven met hevige pijn dat is ook geen leven.

Zo ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt aan deze tips.

Alvast heel veel beterschap en succes met de revalidatie  :Wink:

----------

